# How do you slow down cubes?



## Dominic Diez (May 9, 2015)

hi all!!!

i have a fangshi guangying and its so fast. too fast. so i was wondering about some techniques to slow down the cube.

i have tried silicone spray, this works for about 5 mins then speeds up again.

i have tried loads of traxxas 50k which has the same effect.

any suggestions?


----------



## TheBrutux168 (May 9, 2015)

Try stiffer springs?


----------



## jamessorsona (May 9, 2015)

try thicker lube , maybe weight 4 or 5 from the cubicle. Petroleum jelly works fine too for DIY lube


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 9, 2015)

Tighten the screws and use cubicle weight 5 or traxxas 50k.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2015)

Use weight 2. I don't know why it works but somehow weight 2 slows it down more than weight 5.


----------



## VISA006 (May 13, 2015)

Dominic Diez said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> i have a fangshi guangying and its so fast. too fast. so i was wondering about some techniques to slow down the cube.
> 
> ...



You could put the FangShi aside, and get a decent cube such as the YJ YuLong, and return to the FangShi when you are able to control it. Better than slowing down the FangShi.


----------

